
The Uphill Battle Of Social Event Sharing: A Post-Mortem for Plancast - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/22/post-mortem-for-plancast/
======
movingahead
The idea of sharing frequency is very interesting. I think this is one of the
primary reasons that Twitter always seems more active and interesting than
Facebook. Twitter has built a notion that high number of tweets are not a bad
thing - 10 tweets per hour won't raise as many eyebrows as 10 status updates
on FB.

------
daveambrose
surprised to hear this. i use plancast all the time when hopping to and from
new cities for tech events that locals go to. it was a great way to discover
things happening for this very (niche) audience.

the search feature was great, too. for instance, searching "mobile" would
bring up all mobile related events closest to your area and then around the
world.

interesting read nonetheless and best of luck mark on your next project!

~~~
qthrul
Agreed. I love Plancast. In fact, while tapping away in the comment box here I
just copied and pasted it over here instead <http://fudge.org/plancast-
serendipity-as-a-service/>

